# How long does it take to hand-tame rats?



## Gameruler108 (Aug 17, 2015)

So I got my rats 3 days ago. 4 of them, only a few months old. They take treats from me, without hesitation. I can put my hand in their cage for many minutes, and none seem stressed or even slightly bothered. I heard from another user on this site that rats are unique in the fact that they are okay with being picked up and handled from day 1. Well, so far at different times, I have tried to hold all of the rats. Each one immediately attempts, desperately to get out of my hands. It seems terrified. I set her on my lap, and she tries to walk away. When I pick her up, she latches on the couch. I do not want to hurt her, they do the same exact thing when I try to take them out of the cage, but on the bars. What do I do?


----------



## Gameruler108 (Aug 17, 2015)

I will also add their cage is on a bookshelf. So I can't leave it open for them to adventure and come see me. Also, I'm afraid they'd venture away and I wouldn't be able to catch them all.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

If you have females, I wouldn't expect them to enjoy being held and cuddled. Not to say that they won't, just don't be disappointed if they don't. They're probably still frightened of you and yes, rats may be friendly on the first day, but like any other animal you're still a stranger to them. Gently get them used to you holding them and lifting them and use the scoop method to lift them. (Take and scoop them up from underneath them, don't grab from above). Also be aware they may not ever like to be held or picked up. I've owned my girl Neera for about 10 months now and she's extremely handshy with me still. It's just the way she is. :3


----------

